# Cookie, my first cockatiel



## crinklepot (Nov 18, 2010)

I just wanted to share some pictures of my first cockatiel, Cookie. She's been gone for 4 years now and I still miss her  She was so cute and loving  To anyone who knows about mutations, am I right in saying that she was a pearl pied? (just a guess!) Hope you enjoy looking at my little friend who I dearly miss


----------



## beckins (Jul 30, 2010)

aww she was beautiful  i love that last pic, so cute! i bet you miss her loads


----------



## crinklepot (Nov 18, 2010)

Thanks  Yeah I miss her, I have Polly now and she is lovely, but I still think of Cookie from time to time


----------



## beckins (Jul 30, 2010)

i can imagine id never forget about my babies when they go, it must be so difficult they are like part of your life arent they, i never imagined cockatiels could be such special companions, i used to keep budgies but they were nothing like cockatiels


----------



## crinklepot (Nov 18, 2010)

Yeah they're really part of the family and you miss them so much when they go  I used to have budgies too but mine were so boring compared to my cockatiels (no offence to budgies lol). I find that cockatiels just have so much personality compared to budgies, and they're so much more loving  My sister's budgie used to peck Cookie's feet whenever she was on top of his cage haha, little bugger!


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

From the photos I can tell you must have had a really close bond with her. She looks like she would have been such a sweetheart.


----------



## beckins (Jul 30, 2010)

crinklepot said:


> Yeah they're really part of the family and you miss them so much when they go  I used to have budgies too but mine were so boring compared to my cockatiels (no offence to budgies lol). I find that cockatiels just have so much personality compared to budgies, and they're so much more loving  My sister's budgie used to peck Cookie's feet whenever she was on top of his cage haha, little bugger!


Yeah i found budgies are not really very intelligent  and they make ALOT of noise alllllll the time, especially when the tv is on!! We started off with one, hoped it was male but it was female then got a boy one, then ended up with 2 babies from them too! just got a bit much in the end  that was years ago when i was young  they were finger tame and would come and land on your head but they never really did much with toys or were very entertaining! I was shocked when i joined this forum and saw that birds would love their heads being scratched  and after i saw that i was in love  and my two pet shop babies have come around to the scritchees and i wouldent swap them for anything! They really do have a big impact on your life


----------



## crinklepot (Nov 18, 2010)

Belinda said:


> From the photos I can tell you must have had a really close bond with her. She looks like she would have been such a sweetheart.


Aw thanks Belinda  Yeah we were really bonded, she was the ultimate snuggle bird! She loved snuggling and quite often fell asleep on my chest snuggling into my chin 



beckins said:


> Yeah i found budgies are not really very intelligent  and they make ALOT of noise alllllll the time, especially when the tv is on!! We started off with one, hoped it was male but it was female then got a boy one, then ended up with 2 babies from them too! just got a bit much in the end  that was years ago when i was young  they were finger tame and would come and land on your head but they never really did much with toys or were very entertaining! I was shocked when i joined this forum and saw that birds would love their heads being scratched  and after i saw that i was in love  and my two pet shop babies have come around to the scritchees and i wouldent swap them for anything! They really do have a big impact on your life


Hehe that sounds like my budgies, mine were all boys though I think. They would perch on your finger and fly onto your head, but they also gave pretty sore bites! Both of my tiels were from pet shops and I managed to handtame them both quite easily, which was a surprise as I thought they'd be difficult to handtame! But I'm hopefully getting a new tiel soon from a breeder, so it'll be interesting to see how long it takes for it to get used to me compared to my pet shop babies


----------



## beckins (Jul 30, 2010)

theyre just so addictive, i could get millions of the lil scuttlebums  when i get a new cage for spuddy n saus id love to get a male cockatiel, prehaps hand raised if i can find one near me, ive been wanting a male from the start but it seems i have two females  still wouldent swap em but i want a lil singer! ^^ I do think most birds can be tamed from pet shops n aviarys if u go about it the right way n spend alot of time with them  its very rewarding too. Love to see people pics of their new lil cherubs! Be good to see ur new baby!


----------



## crinklepot (Nov 18, 2010)

That's the same with me, I love Polly to bits but I would love to get her a male friend, would be nice  They just look so entertaining with their talking and whistling  So I'm hoping when the breeder has chicks at least one of them will be a male! I'll be sure to post pics if I do get a new baby though


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

They always leave an imprint on your heart no matter how long they were in your life....such a cute little baby.


----------



## crinklepot (Nov 18, 2010)

Thanks  She was a beautiful birdy


----------



## Cody (Feb 22, 2011)

Cookie was absolutely gorgeous  I love the pic with the beak open, tiels don't realise they are the cutest when they're mad 

What a sweetheart


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Awww wow she is absolutely gorgeous


----------



## WereAllMadHere (Jan 24, 2011)

She was so very beautiful, I'm sorry to hear she's gone.

The last picture was so adorable!


----------



## crinklepot (Nov 18, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your sweet comments  Cookie will always be remembered


----------



## Woodstock (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks for sharing the pictures crinkle... very pretty. It is very hard to lose our companions. They will always be remembered and loved for their individuality.


----------



## icefox23 (Feb 24, 2011)

nice pics of your cookie,,,are you getting a new baby?


----------



## crinklepot (Nov 18, 2010)

icefox23 said:


> nice pics of your cookie,,,are you getting a new baby?


I have two tiels now, Polly and Henry


----------



## nkeith2 (Feb 6, 2011)

Cookie was a very beautiful tiel


----------

